# i still need help on getting some information on someone



## Fiendlover (Feb 20, 2008)

hello. for a karate project im writing down who the greatest martial artists to me are and one of them is Mr. Steve Fisher. He's the head of Steve Fisher Karate Studio and i can't find any information about him. there are little blurbs here and there but nothing on his biography and i was wondering, if there are any students of his here, if someone could enlighten me about his biography.

ps. theres apparently another sensei steve fisher so i dont want to get the two confused.  so heres a picture of him if it helps.

http://www.reddragonkarate.com/student.asp

i depise going to this particular page because the whole red dragon system has shunned and hated "sensei" mark and "sensi" stephanie for VERY good reasons and ive actually seen these reasons and witnessed them first hand since they both taught at my studio up until recently (thank god)  :ticked::cuss::2xBird2::2xbird::bird::321::rpo::rules:

but because i hold the highest regards and respect for mr. fisher....................ive sent u to this site. im sorry lol!


----------



## twendkata71 (Feb 21, 2008)

If memory serves me right. Master Stever Fisher studied Shorin ryu karate with Yamashita Tadashii. He had a very good tournament career in the 70's and 80's.  I am not sure what other styles he studied and do not know him personally. He competed against great tournament fighters of that time like, Steve "Nasty" Anderson, Billy Blanks, Harold"Scorpion"Barrage,etc. Perhaps you could contact his old teacher, Master Yamashita.


----------



## Fiendlover (Mar 3, 2008)

thank you.  :boing1:


----------

